# New member



## Married4life123 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi, just join d and am anxious to get some advice. I will post a relevant question when I am aloud to post. Thanks!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You should be good to post now. What's up?


----------

